# 30-06 vs 300 win mag.



## shell waster (Nov 5, 2004)

I have a BAR 300 win mag and .308 BLR. Looking to get a bolt action for moose, elk and deer. Have looked at savage, browning and tikka. I keep leaning towards a 300 win for long range performance. Savage has a model that muzzle break can be turned on and off. Would you get the 300 knowing more kick or go with 30-06 giving up power. I really don't like the sonic boom from breaks. Thought about a Sims recoil pad.


----------



## icefalcon (Jan 30, 2009)

I've been shooting a 300 Savage for 30+ years. Kick is not bad. Better than 30.06.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

icefalcon said:


> I've been shooting a 300 Savage for 30+ years. Kick is not bad. Better than 30.06.


 I have a feeling that he was referencing the 300 Win. Mag.


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

You already have a 300 Win so why buy another one? You can use the BAR for everything you have listed with no problem. If it is because you want to add a gun well that is another thing.:lol: I have always been one that I don't want to duplicate calibers. I would add one other choice since you mentioned moose I would look at the 35Whelen it has been called the poor mans magnum. I have herd a lot of moose guides say it is a great moose gun. Ammo can be hard to find where as the 30-06 is available all over if you need it. As for recoil the Whelen kicks like a 06 but remember when shooting at something you never feel the recoil or the gun if your focusing on the animal in front of you. I have a 300 RemUltra Mag and it kicks like a mule but I have never felt or herd it when I have a animal in the cross hairs.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

A 300 Win Mag definitely has better downrange performance compared to an 'ought six. But can you handle the recoil and practice enough to become accurate at long range with it? Many cant and don't.

I don't like muzzle brakes for a variety of reasons. YMMV.

NB


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Forget the brake - useless on a hunting rifle. Zero it at the range with a shoulder recoil pad.

I am about to order the Savage Weather Warrior 16FHSS in 300 Win mag as my go to all purpose all weather hunting rifle. 

I think the .300 WM is the best all purpose do it all hunting cartridge for everything except brown bear [which few of us will need to worry about.]

You can load anything from 150 gr to 220 gr and the .300 will get it done out to any hunting ranges you can get a shot at.


----------



## pricedo (Jan 22, 2012)

shell waster said:


> I have a BAR 300 win mag and .308 BLR. Looking to get a bolt action for moose, elk and deer. Have looked at savage, browning and tikka. I keep leaning towards a 300 win for long range performance. Savage has a model that muzzle break can be turned on and off. Would you get the 300 knowing more kick or go with 30-06 giving up power. I really don't like the sonic boom from breaks. Thought about a Sims recoil pad.


A popular misconception is that a BAR is not as accurate as bolt action rifles.
I own 3 x .300 Win Mag rifles (T/C ICON, Ruger 77 MKII, BAR).
They are *ALL* MOA shooters.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

300winny is just fine for a brown bear. IMO, a 30-06 is all you need. Want is something different. 

As for rifles, savage has come along ways in there rifles.


----------



## pricedo (Jan 22, 2012)

UPHuntr said:


> You already have a 300 Win so why buy another one? You can use the BAR for everything you have listed with no problem. If it is because you want to add a gun well that is another thing.:lol: I have always been one that *I don't want to duplicate calibers.* I would add one other choice since you mentioned moose I would look at the 35Whelen it has been called the poor mans magnum. I have herd a lot of moose guides say it is a great moose gun. Ammo can be hard to find where as the 30-06 is available all over if you need it. As for recoil the Whelen kicks like a 06 but remember when shooting at something you never feel the recoil or the gun if your focusing on the animal in front of you. I have a 300 RemUltra Mag and it kicks like a mule but I have never felt or herd it when I have a animal in the cross hairs.


I prefer to settle on several sweetheart calibers. If you've found perfection why get something else? And one set of loading dies can "service" several rifles of the same caliber.
I have about 4 x 30-30, 10 x 308 Win, 3 x 30-06, 3 x 300 Win Mag, 6 x 45-70s, 2 x 450 Marlins in different actions and configurations.
They all have put down deer, elk, moose..........90% of the time 1-shot kills.:SHOCKED:
For me to decide which was better I'd have to decide what gun shoots big game animals deader than the rest.
You can't get deader than dead:yikes:.........they're all good.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Do you hand/reload, if so stay with what you got, you can dail the 300mag back to match the recoil of a 308, if not maybe look into starting.


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

Agree with everyone else that more guns and caliber selection is better, so buy a 30-06 and you might find yourself leaving the rest at home fairly often. I own both the 300 mag and the 30-06, and both are great guns which are capable of killing anything in North America.


----------



## cleew (Apr 12, 2011)

Since you have a 308 and a 300 WM, the next logical step would be a 338 RUM. Dollars to donuts, that would become your go-to gun in a heartbeat!


----------



## jrmy_1 (Oct 13, 2011)

408 cheytac or 416 barrett

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 65Creed (Oct 22, 2013)

I've come to the conclusion that if I honestly NEED more than a 30-06, I definitely need more than a 300 WM and would be looking HARD at a 338 or 375 of some sort. 

You didn't define what you consider "long range" or if you re-load but a look at the ballistic charts and realizing it's apples/oranges due to weight - 

30-06 in the Barnes 168 grain factory ammo with 100 yard zero - you're at 500 in 3 mils and carrying 1351 lbs of energy with 1.13 mils of correction for a 10mph cross wind (full value)

300 WM in the Barnes factory loading of 165 grains (close) with a 100 yard zero you're to 500 in 2.3 mils and carrying 1624 lbs of energy with 1.03 mils of correction for a 10mph cross wind (full value)

Given that drop is pure physics and wind is the magic - the 300 WM doesn't really give you much, if any real advantage over the 30-06 and while it does carry 300lbs more energy, the game will never notice it. I just don't think you're giving up "power" with the 30-06 and like I said - if I need more - I need MORE. 

I'd be fine hunting that game with what you already have but were I looking to do a dedicated moose, elk and deer rifle and "needed" to buy a new rifle - I'd pick up the one that was the handiest and fit my frame - then let whatever headstamp there was on the cartridge be whatever it is.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

Get a weatherby 338-378 great long range deer rifle.:evil:


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Enigma said:


> Get a weatherby 338-378 great long range deer rifle.:evil:


Whew! Thats a lot of gun sir!


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

You could always give the 7mm a fighting chance. You already own a 300 win. And a 308, no sense in another 300 and the 06 uses the same diameter anyways. Try a 7mm just so you don't double up on calibers. Or just get a 50bmg.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

What are those rounds like $25a piece?:what:
Having guns in both of those calibers. I've still always wanted a .300 ultra mag.

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

FishKilla419 said:


> What are those rounds like $25a piece?:what:
> Having guns in both of those calibers. I've still always wanted a .300 ultra mag.
> 
> Here fishy fishy..










Enigma said:


> Get a weatherby 338-378 great long range deer rifle.:evil:




Here fishy fishy..


----------



## Niles Coyote (Jul 22, 2009)

If you were to start hand loading a 30-06 IS a light magnum, significantly faster with 175-230 grain bullets compared to what's possible with a 308. 

FWIW 6.5x55 is a very popular moose cartridge once you leave the USA, no need for a magnum unless thats what YOU want...


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Every animal I have ever seen shot on the hunting shows on TV with a .300 Win Mag never took another step!

Fred


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a winchester model 70 in 300 win mag. 
Have had it 15 years probably. Sold my 30-06, just didnt like it. 
My 300 has the Boss system on the front. It reduces recoil a bunch. 
the only time the noise bothers me is at the range. Wear proper ear protection and good to go. Otherwise when shooting at game you don't even notice it for the one shot you take. I handload and shoot the 165 gr. nosler partition at everything. Have shot 12 elk with it and a bunch of deer. Lately I have changed my deer gun to a 7mm-08 
It is very accurate and the recoil is not bad at all. 
Anything bigger than the 300 can be brutal to shoot. I have seen 
buddies with scope noses shoting bigger guns. Makes for good pictures and harrasment. So encourage your buddies to shoot bigger. good luck


----------

